# ECM location



## tomyvn (May 31, 2006)

i need help, where is the ECM located for 2002 Nissan altima 2.5 S


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's actually BCM and it's right next to the TCM behind the glove box on the right. If I remember correctly it's the one closest to the sidewall. But don't quote me on that cause it's been a while since I've had to swap one out.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It is the one close to the the sidewall.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they're both right.. its behind the glove box... i was in there last week pluggin in my Qr pro


----------

